# carbo-plus system



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

Anybody use this system? It seems a little... pardon the pun, but "fishy" to me. If I can get it for really cheap, would it be worth it? I am reading online and some say "yay" some say "nay" somethign about calcium build up?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm one of the opponents against this product. While it does work (i.e. it does achieve what it's supposed to do), it does so in an inefficient manner. At the same time, it'll cause your kH to drop quite rapidly. Finally, it's not very cost effective, as the carbon block has to be replaced quite frequently, and sometimes the steel bracket (which holds the carbon block) will also need replacement due to corrosion.

It's better in the long run to just get a pressurized CO2 system.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

yea after seeing teh price of teh replacement on teh BA website, I may just anti up for a needle valve and reactor.... i dont really have teh time to build one.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Far too expensive for not enough effect. For the same price, you can have a full pressurized system.

Neat idea conceptually, but just not executed very well.


----------

